# Champagne coloring on the ears...



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi all, question for ya.
My mom just got a new little guy that is such a cutie. I have one question about him though. He has champagne tint on the ears. I am wondering if it will it grow out as his adult hair comes in? Has anyone had this experience with their puppy? He is about 13-14 weeks old now. I have seen light lemon markings on the ears grow out before, but this is a different color. Any thoughts?


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

My Chloe was this color. She was lemon all over and the breeder was upfront about it. This was her parents first litter. It did grow out and this is what Chloe looks like now.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Apr 5 2005, 10:51 AM
> *Hi!  Glad you made it over here.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Mystify79! I think I might never get any work done with both of these great forums!

Yes, Tucker looks almost exactly like Tuffy did. Thanks so much. I feel better about it now.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Cloud still has a light tint to his ears and he's over a yr now. It's really light though.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

chelsey also had lemon tint on her ears and little on the middle of her back. She is now 8 month . It is still there. not sure if it will grow out or not.


----------

